

A fast, new homepage. Made for everyone. - wd6401
http://www.driigo.us

======
Arcanis
I'm sorry, but I think <http://go.frenchlabs.net/> is far better. :)

Smoother.

~~~
wd6401
I see. Can you read your news? Check the weather? Translate a page? Keep your
notes? Your schedule for tomorrow? or maybe access your favourite social
network site/email or just exchange currency for the sake of it. Smoother?

Try adding keyboard shortcuts too. Open your browser, press F... Tata! Your in
your profile already. There as so many features frenchlab is missing. I cant
even compare them.

And I have nothing to do with this app by the way. I just love it

~~~
simonster
> And I have nothing to do with this app by the way. I just love it

I'm not sure I buy that. The only thing you have posted on HN is a link to
this site, which you've posted three times. Based on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3990122>, you have second sockpuppet as
well.

------
RexRollman
Ever since they started adding integrated search bars to Internet browsers, my
home page has been "about:blank" (or something to that effect, depending on
the browser).

~~~
wd6401
You havent got the options this website provides you though. Reading your
news, taking notes, accessing your email, or searching so many websites with
just a click (mouse or keyboard shortkey), there is nothing better

------
jumpbug
very cool, BUT, needs a better name, I'll never remember that.

~~~
wd6401
You really dont need to remember it. Make it your homepage, and access all
your favourite websites and apps with a click! It's pretty cool

------
thfc06
very clean, i like

------
LordJavathe3rd
Lovely

~~~
wd6401
Try out the Settings panel. You will love it even more.

